# Live rock



## Man from Atlantis (Oct 22, 2010)

Just a quick Question to all out there.

I have heard that you can purchase live rock online, and fish online, is that a wise thing to do or should i go to the local fish store?

If anybody knows of a good site to purchase good quality supplies could you let me no .


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Man from Atlantis said:


> Just a quick Question to all out there.
> 
> I have heard that you can purchase live rock online, and fish online, is that a wise thing to do or should i go to the local fish store?
> 
> If anybody knows of a good site to purchase good quality supplies could you let me no .


Welcome aboard Adam...The advice I would give in this case would be go to your LFS. I'm not big on LFS and for the most part everything I do in this hobby is online, but I would never have a fish shipped. I have a friend that can't seem to get that. He never has any luck with fish he orders off line. My father always told me a smart man learns from his mistakes, but a wise man learns from other peoples mistakes. At your local fish store you always want to see them feed a fish you are interested in to make sure it is eating and what it is eating. And as far as the rock goes if you order it off line they will send you what they want at your LFS you can choose the pieces you want. And I get most of my dry good from Aqua Cave they are one State over so if I order on Monday it's at my door by Wednesdays afternoon. I hope this helps.


----------



## ZeroBerry (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah when it comes to live rock we all know it can be cheaper to buy online but like trouble said you dont really know what you're getting. I hit 4 different stores up many times when building my nano reef as well as my 120. Bulk buying is good but finding that perfect piece for a ledge is even better. Could always check Craigslist. People getting out of the hobby often sell their LR cheaper than stores. Kinda like getting the best of both worlds. Hope I helped ~Zero~


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Go on craigslist, there is always people selliing live rock right out of their tanks, thats usually the cheapest way to get it.


----------



## drhank (Aug 3, 2009)

Craigslist is a great way to go for live rock. Also look for a local reef club. Members often sell livestock and equipment.


----------



## Man from Atlantis (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you all, i will be sure to look on craigs list or just buy regular rock and hope it will become live


----------



## pandorum (Nov 8, 2010)

Aquariums require all sorts of equipment to run properly, not to mention fish, invertebrates, and other live stock. It is important to have a good local fish store you know will be there when you need food, test kits, substrate, medications, filters, etc. Some local fish stores are better than others, and some of them aren't easy to find. The Fish Store Directory will help you find local fish stores near you and in nearby cities. Our recommendation is to visit a few local fish stores and see which one you like the most. Be sure to take note of their selection of fish and equipment, how clean the store is and how well the employees maintain the fish tanks, and of course the prices. You'd be surprised how much these factors can differ from one fish store to the next. Enjoy the Fish Store Directory, share it with your friends, and please use the contact link above to add a fish store, correct an inaccuracy, or share a suggestion.


----------

